# double shot of progesterone - help!!!



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in my 2ww following natural FET.  Last night when doing my progesterone shot in my leg loads of it leaked out with blood afterwards. We decided that best to do another shot on the principle that it's better to have too much progesterone than not enough, but I've been having lower abdominal twinges since this morning (bout 16 hours after shot)

Now I'm freaking myself out worrying that I shouldn't have had the extra shot.  I'm day 6p5/6dt (one 5 day ,one 6 day transfered)

the shots are 100mg each.

Last ICSI cycle I had two 100mg shots a day, but they were spaced out by 12 hours.

Does anyone on here take 200mg (or 150mg) shots in one go?

thanks!


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi hun, I'm sure you'll be just fine however if you are really worried then call your clinic, I'm not on injections but do take 2 x 200mg twice a day so way more than you injection,0 although i know the jabs are more concentrated! good luck , love Suze x xx


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Suze

Thanks for the reply. I called the emergancy number in the end and they said that is fine as you can't have too much prog, but if it leaks again not to worry and dont do another shot. phew!

Can see you had FET day before me -how you feeling? guessing you've got beta on Mon if 5dt, mines on tues. have you POAS? I did every day from d1p5dt - d5p5dt, all BFN so budled them all up an hid in boot of  DH car - he's at work all bank hol weekend so now way can do one! 

fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You need to make sure that you are doing the injection by the correct technique - i.e. the zigzag intramuscular injection technique.

You basically slide the flesh over a couple of centimetres with your hand, insert the needle at right angles to the skin surface where your fingers originally were, check for no blood return and inject. Remove the needle and when you release, the flesh slides back over the muscle and holds all of the drug and bruising inside and stops the leakage.

If you just put the needle in without sliding the overlying skin to one side it will leak out.

The clinic should have taught you how to do this. If you are unsure then please ask a professional to show you.

http://nursingcrib.com/nursing-notes-reviewer/fundamentals-of-nursing/z-track-method/

/links


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh and progesterone should only ever be injected into the buttocks - not the legs.


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks for reply - this is the first time it has leaked in the many times we've been doing it - have been using similar technice to yours - but i rubbed it the wrong way after wards. oopsss. 

it can be injected in either top outside of thigh or top quadrant in buttocks. I have less fat on legs and so get the muscle better - although it is more painful!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The official license for gestone injection specifies only the buttocks, but it is up to you. I am just the pharmacist giving advice. You can take it or leave it as it is your body and treatment.
This is the exact wording of the summary of product characteristics and as such I am not allowed to advise any thing contrary to this.

''Gestone is given by intramuscular injection. It should be injected deep into the buttock, rather than the thigh or deltoid, using a 1.5 inch (3.8cm) needle. This site has ample fat cells where a depot of progesterone can be formed for slow release.''


----------

